# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Tell Me About Paint(Microsoft)

## Higurashi

I need a new avatar/sig, and I'm having trouble resizing the picture. 

The avatar is 150 x 154. 
On Paint, I went under 'Image' and clicked 'Attributes'.
I put the units in 'pixels' and changed the width/height to 130 x 130.
Though that didn't resize the picture, it just cut some off until it was the correct size.

What am I doing wrong? How can I resize my images without distorting the picture quality?

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

You can't do that properly with paint, or with any program, if I understand what you mean.

You want to resize  Something to a different width-heightratio. That doesn't work. You should have a picture of 130x133. You will lose one pixel along the sidelines, without distorting the quality.
You should try selecting the picture, then dragging the edges, then resizing the frame.

----------


## Goldney

Just put the image in here and I'll do it for you.

----------


## Marvo

The scaler in Microsoft Paint is absolutely useless. As Goldney said, put the picture in here, and we'll fix it for you.

----------


## Higurashi

Here's the avatar I wanted to 130 x 130
http://wii.kombo.com/images/content/...7;20Render.jpg

The sig is a bit huge, but I wanted to put it at 450 x 175
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...d_prime_bg.jpg

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Here's them.
I added a border. Also, your sig image wasn't the right size, so I picked out a piece and rendered the logo (although a bit sloppy).

It would be best if you saved these pictures on your own pc and upload to your own album. Mine gets cleaned up every once in a while, and I might accidentally throw out your sig and avvy  :tongue2: 

Sig:




```
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l199/ablativus/metroidsig.png
```


Avvy:




```
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l199/ablativus/Metroidavvy.png
```

----------


## Higurashi

> Here's them.
> I added a border. Also, your sig image wasn't the right size, so I picked out a piece and rendered the logo (although a bit sloppy).



They're perfect, thanks ^.^

But I tried uploading the sig and this came up: Your file of 171.7 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 97.7 KB for this filetype.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

That can be fixed.





```
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l199/ablativus/metroid-sig.jpg
```


This should work  :wink2:

----------


## Higurashi

I've got it.

Thanks alot for the help  :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

Moved to Art Design Team.

Seems to be where image-editing related things go these days.  ::bluesmile::

----------


## Higurashi

> Moved to Art Design Team.
> 
> Seems to be where image-editing related things go these days.



My bad...

I'll remember that in the future  :smiley:

----------


## Niddiboy

btw, things can be easily resized in photoshop.... gimme a shout if anyone else needs anyhelp as im pretty good with PS

----------

